# New Copperhead to fish SC with



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I saw it when I was there last time great looking skiff. I love my copperhead and Iam sure you will enjoy yours. Exellent choice on the float on trailer. Please post more pictures when you get it home and have some time to fish on it. My father had a 40 4stroke yami put on his new suv 17 and Iam so impressed with how quite that motor runs and performes. All around awsome set up you have congrats


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Just sold my Mako 1550 inshore. Let me know if you need a fishing buudy. I can show you my honey holes and even my late summer Tarpon spots. Where in SC do you fish?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

very nice  would love to see some closer shots of her


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Wheres the pics? I'd love to see the layout


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

OMG, you guys with your tiny pictures are killing me! If ya' gonna brag on a sweet new skiff ya' gotta do it right! Fill my freaking screen for crying out loud. How would you feel if ya' stopped at the local girlie magazine store and all the pictures in the magazine were the size of a postage stamp instead of those full 8.5" x 11" pictures you've come to expect? Wouldn't ya' be a bit disappointed? lol

Just bust'n ya' chops...really nice boat you have there!


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

> OMG, you guys with your tiny pictures are killing me!  If ya' gonna brag on a sweet new skiff ya' gotta do it right! Fill my freaking screen for crying out loud. How would you feel if ya' stopped at the local girlie magazine store and all the pictures in the magazine were the size of a postage stamp instead of those full 8.5" x 11" pictures you've come to expect? Wouldn't ya' be a bit disappointed? lol


X2 !


----------

